# Huffman Codierung



## §Alptraum§ (27. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,  wüsstet ihr, wie man z.B. folgenden Text "HALLO DU SCHÖNE WELT" mit der Huffman Codierung codieren und dekodieren könnte.  Ein Codebeispiel wäre schön


----------



## Enumerator (28. März 2010)

Hi!

Wikipedia sollte mehr als genug Informationen für Dich bieten. Zur Not nimm' einfach den Text und übersetzte ihn in UTF-8: utf8-zeichentabelle.de

Gruß
Enum


----------



## §Alptraum§ (28. März 2010)

Also UTF 8 kodiert auch den Text, das er kleiner wird?
Sieht für mich sogar einfacher aus, als Huffman.
Was ist von beiden besser?


----------



## Enumerator (28. März 2010)

Sorry, hab' mich geirrt. Huffman und UTF-8 lösen zwar im Prinzip das selbe Problem, doch UTF-8 ist nicht Huffman.
Dennoch, der Link zu Wikipedia ist ein guter Anfang, und ein Beispiel z.B. in Java ist auch schnell gefunden...



§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> Also UTF 8 kodiert auch den Text, das er kleiner wird?


Indirekt. Normaler ASCII-Text (7 Bit) wird nicht "kleiner", da die ersten 127 Zeichen in UTF-8 die selben sind. Doch sobald es an Sonderzeichen und Sprachen neben Englisch geht braucht man bekanntlich mehr als die paar Zeichen, man denke nur an Mandarin oder das Japanische, baucht man weit mehr als 7 Bit. Da In UTF-8 entweder 8, 16, 24 oder 32 Bit pro Zeichen verwendet werden und hier die Methode der Eindeutigkeit recht simpel ist, dachte ich es wäre ein prima Beispiel. Klassischer Fall von "Denkste".



§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> Sieht für mich sogar einfacher aus, als Huffman.


Ist es auch 



§Alptraum§ hat gesagt.:


> Was ist von beiden besser?


UTF-8 geht schneller zu (de-)codieren, Huffman braucht weniger Speicherplatz.

Gruß
Enum


----------



## §Alptraum§ (28. März 2010)

Ich hab ein Problem mit der Baumerstellung mit dem Huffman Code.
Könnte mir hier jemand helfen?


----------

